# Novice Milker with some questions



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

I searched a bit but really couldn't find an answer so I'll just ask.

I am new to milking a goat. My Frappaccino kidded a week ago on 5/13. (2 bucklings) This is her 2nd time but first with me. We have been milking since the day after she kidded. It has been an adventure but we are getting better every day. We milk her until her teats quit filling up so fast. But her udder still seems really big to me. Its not tight at all but still feels like there is plenty in there.

We are getting 40-60 oz twice a day. (I'm not sure how to weigh it) Which seems pretty good but I think we could get more. My question is Are we doing it right? Stopping when the flow slows? Or should we massage the udder for a couple minutes or something and keep milking? lol 

Thanks


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is she feeding her kids? If so I'd milk just enough to relieve pressure, and let her babies take care of the rest. If you are the only one emptying her, you need to milk more!  When her teats feel empty massage her udder for a few minutes (or until the teats fill again), then continue milking. Keep it up until her bag is looking deflated and saggy...there should be no swelling when she's milked out.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks!

Yes she is feeding her kids. I guess thats why I haven't tried really hard to get more out of her. lol but now I know for when they are weaned. I will try to remember to take before and after pics in the morning.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

before and after pics. 40 oz this morning


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It sounds like you are doing pretty good milking if you are getting that much twice a day and she is also feeding kids. It probably won't last long though. The kids will start drinking a lot more and leaving you a lot less. She looks like a productive milker.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

thank you


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

New Question

Today while milking I noticed some milk coming out high up on one teat. Not the udder byt just a bit down from where the teat meets the udder. Is this bad? normal? what do i do to help if its not normal. bag balm or udder cream? 

TIA!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like she may have a cut - can you find where it's coming out? If not, I'd just keep it clean and encourage it to heal up. What are you using as a teat dip?

Also, I would give her a chewable vitamin C a day. Just to be safe, as a mastitis preventative. 

As for your earlier question, a lot of does when nursing kids, especially younger ones, "hold back" milk so kids have plenty.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

I can see right where it is coming out. if I press gently some milk comes out. almost like another duct or something.??? There is no blood and no sign of a wound. 

Im using Fight Back as a teat spray.

I'll start giving a vitamin C. 

Thanks


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Cuts are usually superficial in my experience and don't often penetrate into the teat. One that deep would be pretty obvious unless maybe it's a wire puncture or something that didn't bleed. It is possible to have extra ducts. Sometimes they go away and sometimes not. It's a disqualification on a show doe, but for a family milker you just need to be extra careful with cleanliness and sanitation. I have a doe who freshened that way her first time, less so on her second breeding and now is normal.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The skin is either very thin and the milk is seeping out (some dairy goats have very thin "dairy" skin which allows the milk to seep out when under pressure) or she has an odd milk duct up there that is leaking milk when under pressure.

I have a doe who is so dairy that her skin is very thin and she leaks milk right where your is. It has been suggested that I put Nair on the area, which stops the leaking. I haven't yet because her kids are still on her. When they are weaned, I will.


----------

